# New Ask a Parts Guy Thread



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

Some of you may know me and many of you followed Paul. As you know, Paul has moved on to persue other adventures and we wish him well.
We will continue to provide the same service and great prices here at Keffer VW. Feel free to ask any questions you have regarding parts and your car, and we will do our best to provide information.


----------



## ringos (Jun 2, 2010)

*Looking at 2 parts from a 2012 CC Passenger mirror*

Would rather not register for the the dealer site before knowing if I will purchase from there. Can you give me a ballpark for your shipping rates to 46804? This would be for the turn signal with puddle light and the black trim piece around the mirror. Thanks.

Ringo


----------



## Boricua_aoc (Aug 19, 2004)

Is it true that CC keys can't be reprogramed? In other words can a used key be purchased to be reprogramed to be used with a different vehicle?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

So wait...is this Bud Klemp or a different Bud!?!? 

confused


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

ringos said:


> Would rather not register for the the dealer site before knowing if I will purchase from there. Can you give me a ballpark for your shipping rates to 46804? This would be for the turn signal with puddle light and the black trim piece around the mirror. Thanks.
> 
> Ringo


Ringo, unless it is a much larger piece, our shipping options on the site are $6.99 or $16.00.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> So wait...is this Bud Klemp or a different Bud!?!?
> 
> confused


It is the one in the same


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

Boricua_aoc said:


> Is it true that CC keys can't be reprogramed? In other words can a used key be purchased to be reprogramed to be used with a different vehicle?


I don't know, but let me find out for sure.


----------



## MrMcCoy (Mar 30, 2004)

Welcome to keffer, I recently purchased a '13 cc sport plus. Will be looking at getting some skirts and the rear lip. I bought some stuff from you when you were at checkered flag. Good luck at keffer, sure it will be great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jettaguyIIII (Aug 15, 2012)

*tranny shot in 99.5 jetta 2.0L auto*

Hey guys I really need some help my trans just took a crap yesterday and i just need a push in the right direction towards getting it fixed.. I was woundering A: if i were to go manual what parts would i need to do this?.. or B: if i were to just stick(haha) with auto what parts would i need? THANK YOU!! - Jake


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

Looking to change the belt line of my 09 Lux to a wood grain or piano black. Prices please.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Piano Black is a EU option/part #. You have to get it online. It's $$$. But it's awesome. 😃




Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> It is the one in the same


Moved again!!?!?


Even though you never left....welcome to Keffer & welcome back!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

MrMcCoy said:


> Welcome to keffer, I recently purchased a '13 cc sport plus. Will be looking at getting some skirts and the rear lip. I bought some stuff from you when you were at checkered flag. Good luck at keffer, sure it will be great
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! And please let me know when you are ready for the new additions.


----------



## KOWCC (Mar 31, 2012)

Bud, do you have a set of factory smoked R-line tails for a 2012?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

KOWCC said:


> Bud, do you have a set of factory smoked R-line tails for a 2012?


$349.00 shipped

Thanks,
Bud


----------



## ringos (Jun 2, 2010)

*2012 CC R Line Passenger side Mirror parts*

Hey Bud,

Went to your site to check out 2 parts for my mirror that I need to replace, and it seems in the illustration that the parts are numbered incorrectly. Specifically, I need the outer plastic trim (3C8857602A9B9) and the turn signal with puddle light (3C8949102A). According to the diagram here https://keffervwparts.com/parts/201...leid=1501266&diagram=9257535&diagramCallOut=5, the parts I need are #6, and #3. 

But in the descriptions, Part #6 is described as the Mirror glass, not the trim. And based on the description listing, the trim is assigned #5, which seems like the wrong part in the diagram? Am I missing something?

Please advise. Thanks.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

ringos said:


> Hey Bud,
> 
> Went to your site to check out 2 parts for my mirror that I need to replace, and it seems in the illustration that the parts are numbered incorrectly. Specifically, I need the outer plastic trim (3C8857602A9B9) and the turn signal with puddle light (3C8949102A). According to the diagram here https://keffervwparts.com/parts/201...leid=1501266&diagram=9257535&diagramCallOut=5, the parts I need are #6, and #3.
> 
> ...


FYI...

3C8 857 602 A / 9B9 is the Right Hand Side Inner plastic Trim:










3C8 949 102 A is the lower portion of the outer turn signal:










If you end up getting 3C8 949 102 A, you may want: 3C8 945 292 which is the "surround light"


----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

looking for two parts, don't have the number....

S3 intercooler

shifter assembly for auto trans for S3 (it is the whole assy that is from shift rod down)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

usaf-lt-g said:


> FYI...
> 
> 3C8 857 602 A / 9B9 is the Right Hand Side Inner plastic Trim:
> 
> ...


Looks like you have the right part numbers. The turn signal in the first picture is Item#7 and that refers you to the second picture where they show the part number. I can always verify the part numbers by VIN if you like.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

Bull_D said:


> looking for two parts, don't have the number....
> 
> S3 intercooler
> 
> shifter assembly for auto trans for S3 (it is the whole assy that is from shift rod down)


S3 intercooler is part number 1K0-145-803-P and I sell it for $325.88 plus shipping. For the shifter assembly, I would have to have a VIN from a car. There are several variations and Audi does not differentiate by model.


----------



## ringos (Jun 2, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> Looks like you have the right part numbers. The turn signal in the first picture is Item#7 and that refers you to the second picture where they show the part number. I can always verify the part numbers by VIN if you like.


Yes, right part numbers (got a printout locally), but they did not match your online diagram. The ones pointed out here are the parts that need replaced—trim is cracked in the outer top corner, and the tab that locks the turn signal to this trim broke off, otherwise, mirror works fine, but duct-taped together.

What is the "surround" light referenced here? Would I need that if my mirror currently still lights up the door (puddle light?)

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

ringos said:


> Yes, right part numbers (got a printout locally), but they did not match your online diagram. The ones pointed out here are the parts that need replaced—trim is cracked in the outer top corner, and the tab that locks the turn signal to this trim broke off, otherwise, mirror works fine, but duct-taped together.
> 
> What is the "surround" light referenced here? Would I need that if my mirror currently still lights up the door (puddle light?)
> 
> Thanks.


I would ask for your VIN and look up by application to determine 100% what you need.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Price shipped to 27606 for the following: 

- Rear License plate LED Units from the 2013 CC

- 2010-2012 Left/Right mirror caps (not painted)

- All the interior trim (upholstery) pieces in black (from a 2013 CC with black headliner and/or GTI) IE:

Front/rear/center Pillars, overhead console, oh sh!t handles, airbag plastic pieces, seatbelt center pillar piece, sun visors (might as well retrofit home link) etc...

Golf R emblems (grill and rear)

Thanks 


Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

JHolmes said:


> All the interior trim (upholstery) pieces in black (from a 2013 CC with black headliner and/or GTI) IE:
> 
> Front/rear/center Pillars, overhead console, oh sh!t handles, airbag plastic pieces, seatbelt center pillar piece, sun visors (might as well retrofit home link) etc...


Hope you got around $2500-3000 just for that swap ....here's a useful link:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...C-4Motion!&p=78425456&viewfull=1#post78425456


----------



## MrMcCoy (Mar 30, 2004)

Bud can you get the chrome trim that surrounds the switch like what surrounds the ignition on the '13 cc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> Hope you got around $2500-3000 just for that swap ....here's a useful link:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...C-4Motion!&p=78425456&viewfull=1#post78425456


I saw that... However, I have a 2010 R-Line... So the VR6 headliner with the sunroof won't work anyway... Thought about wrapping the headliner and pillars in black alacantara... Priced it out, actually cheaper than the VW headliner/pillars...


Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

:wave:


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> :wave:


👋

Any chance you can get me a quote on the parts I was asking about?


Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

JHolmes said:


> &#55357;&#56395;
> 
> Any chance you can get me a quote on the parts I was asking about?
> 
> ...


Sorry, I thought I did...working on it now.


----------



## greek bandit (Sep 29, 2004)

Need a mirror part. 09 cc 4motion.....had a falken fly into my mirror. Can i get just the black piece that goes against the door or am i buying a whole mirror

19064









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

JHolmes said:


> Price shipped to 27606 for the following:
> 
> - Rear License plate LED Units from the 2013 CC
> 
> ...


For the interior trim, is there a specific model you like? It will vary by car and model. If you see the one you want, grab the VIN and I can then price it out based on what you want. Prices also vary, so I want to get you the right information. Here is some of the pricing you were looking for.

CC Rear LED License lamps $45.38 each
CC Mirror Caps (primed) $67.50 each
Front Golf R Emblem $21.83
Rear Golf R Emblem $21.83


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

greek bandit said:


> Need a mirror part. 09 cc 4motion.....had a falken fly into my mirror. Can i get just the black piece that goes against the door or am i buying a whole mirror
> 
> 19064
> 
> ...


You are looking at a mirror housing. It does not include the turn signal lamp, painted cover or mirror glass. Is all of that okay? Believe it or not, there are a few variations of the mirror, I would ask for your VIN to make sure I get the correct one for you.


----------



## martinelles (Feb 10, 2012)

*CC 2013 Head Rests*

Hey Bud,

any chance i can get a price quote for the 2013 Head Rests (VTEX Black) and an RNS-510 headunit (and whatever else i might need to do a swap from RCD-510 to RNS-510 in a 2012)

Shipped to 32216


----------



## greek bandit (Sep 29, 2004)

> > Need a mirror part. 09 cc 4motion.....had a falken fly into my mirror. Can i get just the black piece that goes against the door or am i buying a whole mirror
> >
> > 19064
> >
> ...












Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

martinelles said:


> any chance i can get a price quote for the 2013 Head Rests (VTEX Black)


I'd be interested in trading you


Sending a PM


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

greek bandit said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk 2


$241.00 shipped. The part number for the right hand side is 3C8-857-508-BB-9B9


----------



## Bthasht (Oct 6, 2011)

Chrome trim around rear bumper driver side. Shipped to 23435. Only the driver side piece from taillight to fender.


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

1. Do you have part number of new 2013 cc manual shifter knob? If yes, how much?

2. How much for whole 09-12 r-line body kit?


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

martinelles said:


> Hey Bud,
> 
> any chance i can get a price quote for the 2013 Head Rests (VTEX Black) and an RNS-510 headunit (and whatever else i might need to do a swap from RCD-510 to RNS-510 in a 2012)
> 
> Shipped to 32216


No offense to Bud.. But I'm pretty sure he can't meet/match the prices of others for RNS-510 units. 

http://www.mfd3.com/sale/complete-kits/oem-rns-510-version-g-navigation-package/




Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## martinelles (Feb 10, 2012)

JHolmes said:


> No offense to Bud.. But I'm pretty sure he can't meet/match the prices of others for RNS-510 units.
> 
> http://www.mfd3.com/sale/complete-kits/oem-rns-510-version-g-navigation-package/
> 
> ...


are you certain these arent re-mnufactured units? On Buds website, there are a few re-manufactured units that sell for around that price. the new units are in the 3000 dollar range, which is a travesty btw!

anyone have any experience with the MFD3 Units? (Not to thread jack that is!)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

Bthasht said:


> Chrome trim around rear bumper driver side. Shipped to 23435. Only the driver side piece from taillight to fender.


$62.25 plus shipping ($13.99). The part number is 3C8-807-459-A-2ZZ


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

JHolmes said:


> No offense to Bud.. But I'm pretty sure he can't meet/match the prices of others for RNS-510 units.
> 
> http://www.mfd3.com/sale/complete-kits/oem-rns-510-version-g-navigation-package/
> 
> ...


None taken....VW doesn't offer a kit on the 510, so unfortunately, I could not compete with that price. I can't always be the best deal in town! :laugh:


----------



## sm0421 (Mar 14, 2008)

Hi Bud, will this fit a 2013 Manual CC? I can't find aluminum dead pedal for the CC on the website.

I guess the question is if the foot rest area is the same for the 13 cc and the cars on that list.

Appreciate your help!
-Alex


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

I have a 2012 CC with the new style TPMS. I need to get another set of 4 for winter wheels. How much for a set of 4? 

Thanks, Rand


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

sm0421 said:


> Hi Bud, will this fit a 2013 Manual CC? I can't find aluminum dead pedal for the CC on the website.
> 
> I guess the question is if the foot rest area is the same for the 13 cc and the cars on that list.
> 
> ...


That pedal is slightly narrower than the CC's dead pedal

It can, *with modification* though

Or option B....buy the R-Line pedals, which uses the R36 B6 Passat dead pedal:
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Passat_B6-FWD-2.0T/Interior/Pedal/ES1893843/
or
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Passat_B6-FWD-2.0T/Interior/Pedal/ES1893842/



randyvr6 said:


> I have a 2012 CC with the new style TPMS. I need to get another set of 4 for winter wheels. How much for a set of 4?
> 
> Thanks, Rand


Paul (who used to work at Keffer VW) said that it was ~$400 for those


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

randyvr6 said:


> I have a 2012 CC with the new style TPMS. I need to get another set of 4 for winter wheels. How much for a set of 4?
> 
> Thanks, Rand


$82.50 each....not cheap!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

sm0421 said:


> Hi Bud, will this fit a 2013 Manual CC? I can't find aluminum dead pedal for the CC on the website.
> 
> I guess the question is if the foot rest area is the same for the 13 cc and the cars on that list.
> 
> ...


As mentioned above, it can fit with mods, but the R-Line is the direct fit part.


----------



## vortexpert. (Sep 27, 2009)

i know its no a CC, but there must be no parts personal in the mk3/VR6 forums
1998 GTI VR6 AAA engine code.
im ooking for the part number for the crank case breather hose with heater element. not the entire hose with intake tube








tried searching but unable to find. please let me know if its available seperately.
thankyou


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

vortexpert. said:


> i know its no a CC, but there must be no parts personal in the mk3/VR6 forums
> 1998 GTI VR6 AAA engine code.
> im ooking for the part number for the crank case breather hose with heater element. not the entire hose with intake tube
> 
> ...


It is all one assembly. Even though it comes apart, VW only services it all together. I can get a part number for you tomorrow when I am in the office.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

vortexpert. said:


> i know its no a CC, but there must be no parts personal in the mk3/VR6 forums
> 1998 GTI VR6 AAA engine code.
> im ooking for the part number for the crank case breather hose with heater element. not the entire hose with intake tube
> 
> ...


Two options on this...

3A0-129-615-D 
3A0-129-615-E For vehicles in cold climate....typically cars sold north of the Mason Dixon Line.

Both retail for $160.00


----------



## onepointeightdub (Feb 14, 2008)

Any idea on the parts needed to outfit a bumper without headlight washers WITH headlight washers?


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

martinelles said:


> are you certain these arent re-mnufactured units? On Buds website, there are a few re-manufactured units that sell for around that price. the new units are in the 3000 dollar range, which is a travesty btw!
> 
> anyone have any experience with the MFD3 Units? (Not to thread jack that is!)


I know Scott personally, if he sells you a 'refurb,' I'll come out of pocket and buy you one from Bud. How's that?


Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## CCRlineBlack (Apr 6, 2010)

When will dealers get the 2013 VW CC R-Line and 2013 Passat R-Line in stock in California?

Thank you!


----------



## MrMcCoy (Mar 30, 2004)

It's on VW. Com, so they should be showing up soon. Looks like the r cc has shift paddles. I want that wheel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jigubhai2001 (Oct 23, 2012)

*Clear Side Markers pieces for Front*

Looking for the set (both left and right) Clear trim pieces that go next to the front turn signal indicators. Shipping to 27312


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

onepointeightdub said:


> Any idea on the parts needed to outfit a bumper without headlight washers WITH headlight washers?


Obvious stuff, bumper cover, washer covers, nozzles, piping, washer pump, washer reservoir. My guess is washer stalk is different and possibly some wiring or coding. All in all, not simple.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

jigubhai2001 said:


> Looking for the set (both left and right) Clear trim pieces that go next to the front turn signal indicators. Shipping to 27312


Sorry, I want to clarify....are you looking for clear turn signals? If so, there are four parts needed. Left and Right clear Turn Signals and Left and Right Clear Reflectors that go next to them and finish the turn signal. What year car?


----------



## sm0421 (Mar 14, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> As mentioned above, it can fit with mods, but the R-Line is the direct fit part.


Hi Bud, do you have OE R-line part on this? Can I purchase from you? thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

sm0421 said:


> Hi Bud, do you have OE R-line part on this? Can I purchase from you? thanks!


R-line dead pedal is part number 3C1-864-777-A-4J4 and it can be ordered through our website.


----------



## jigubhai2001 (Oct 23, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Sorry, I want to clarify....are you looking for clear turn signals? If so, there are four parts needed. Left and Right clear Turn Signals and Left and Right Clear Reflectors that go next to them and finish the turn signal. What year car?


Just the reflector as I am going to install the LED DRL/Turn Signal lights and remove the OEM turn signals which are orange and the new LED assembly is clear. I believe the two part #'s end in 17 and 18

CC is 2010


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

jigubhai2001 said:


> Just the reflector as I am going to install the LED DRL/Turn Signal lights and remove the OEM turn signals which are orange and the new LED assembly is clear. I believe the two part #'s end in 17 and 18
> 
> CC is 2010


Parts numbers for the reflectors are:

3C8-807-717
3C8-807-718

And anyone needing the full set, the lamps are:

3C8-953-041
3C8-953-042


----------



## MrMcCoy (Mar 30, 2004)

Just curious about the steering wheel with paddles, I think it come on the vr exec, and the new r line cc


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

what are are the part numbers for 2012 vw cc air vents. Driver side, center and passenger vent?

I like chrome trim that was added to 2012+ models.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

MrMcCoy said:


> Just curious about the steering wheel with paddles, I think it come on the vr exec, and the new r line cc



Try and find one used...I picked mine up for $200

Part number: 3C8419091BFE74

It lists for $935 & can sell for ~$800 without the airbag, discounted (you reuse your stock one)



mtomaska said:


> what are are the part numbers for 2012 vw cc air vents. Driver side, center and passenger vent?
> 
> I like chrome trim that was added to 2012+ models.


Part #'s per jbcc:
Center: 3AB-819-728-A-MAI
Right: 3AB-819-702-A-MAI 
Left: 3AB-819-701-A-MAI 

Connector (1Per): 1J0-973-119 
Wire and Terminal Leads (1 Per): 000-979-019 

Should be easy enough to wire into the 12V power outlet. 

How to:
http://passatforum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=26&t=26433

There used to be a cheaper version/set on ebay, but I forget what it was listed under


----------



## jigubhai2001 (Oct 23, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> Parts numbers for the reflectors are:
> 
> 3C8-807-717
> 3C8-807-718


3C8-807-717
3C8-807-718

How much are they shipped to 27312?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

mtomaska said:


> what are are the part numbers for 2012 vw cc air vents. Driver side, center and passenger vent?
> 
> I like chrome trim that was added to 2012+ models.


Left 3AB-819-701-A-MAI
Right 3AB-819-702-A-MAI
Center 3AB-819-728-A-MAI


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> Try and find one used...I picked mine up for $200
> 
> Part number: 3C8419091BFE74
> 
> ...


Thanks for the responses...I responded and then saw where you had....lol


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

jigubhai2001 said:


> 3C8-807-717
> 3C8-807-718
> 
> How much are they shipped to 27312?


$6.99


----------



## jigubhai2001 (Oct 23, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> $6.99


Is it $6.99 total for both with shipping or each with shipping? How do I send you the payment if I order?


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> $6.99


if its 6.99 I'm getting both


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

jigubhai2001 said:


> Is it $6.99 total for both with shipping or each with shipping? How do I send you the payment if I order?


Order on our website, www.keffervwparts.com

$6.99 shipping is for both reflectors.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

jigubhai2001 said:


> 3C8-807-717
> 3C8-807-718
> 
> How much are they shipped to 27312?


Sorry, to be more clear, the shipping cost is $6.99. The reflectors are $10.50 each on our site.


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> R-line dead pedal is part number 3C1-864-777-A-4J4 and it can be ordered through our website.


So the 2013 R-Line gets a unique pedal set? Interesting. 

You have any information about the new MFSW in the R-Line that has the paddle shifters? Ie; is it basically the steering wheel from the VR6 or is it a flat-bottom style like in the GTI? Any finish/trim options on the control surrounds? Brushed Aluminum or Piano Black?


Sent from the future using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

JHolmes said:


> So the 2013 R-Line gets a unique pedal set? Interesting.
> 
> You have any information about the new MFSW in the R-Line that has the paddle shifters? Ie; is it basically the steering wheel from the VR6 or is it a flat-bottom style like in the GTI? Any finish/trim options on the control surrounds? Brushed Aluminum or Piano Black?
> 
> ...


What I was quoting is the old R Logo from the R36 Passat. Not sure if there will be anything new for the next R-Line.


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

How much for the trim that goes around the radio (MY 2012)? Also what's the part number?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

bacardicj151 said:


> How much for the trim that goes around the radio (MY 2012)? Also what's the part number?


Couple of different options, so I would need your VIN to get the right trim.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Cluster trim piece/bezel for a 2013 CC Sport Plus?

(the trim with the clear plastic that goes over the gauge cluster)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> Cluster trim piece/bezel for a 2013 CC Sport Plus?
> 
> (the trim with the clear plastic that goes over the gauge cluster)


There are about 8 options for that part number. I will need to find a VIN to verify the model.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

Hey Bud...
How much are R-Line gas and brake paddles for dsg?
cld you post part numbers?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

Stero1D said:


> Hey Bud...
> How much are R-Line gas and brake paddles for dsg?
> cld you post part numbers?


This is the old "R" Logo.....

Manual Part Numbers
1K1-721-503-Q Accelerator
1K0-721-131-A-4J4 Brake
1K1-721-601-A-4J4 Clutch
3C1-864-777-A-4J4 Dead Pedal

DSG Part Numbers
1K1-723-503-P Accelerator
1K0-723-131-A-4J4 Brake
3C1-864-777-A-4J4 Dead Pedal


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

What is the part number for the Preimium cluster?

How much would that be?


----------



## MrMcCoy (Mar 30, 2004)

Bud, what is the cost on Sagitta wheels? Your cost for us? Do you have any take offs? Oh and the savannah wheels as well? They fit cc? Any pics of them on a cc? Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

MrMcCoy said:


> Oh and the savannah wheels as well? They fit cc? Any pics of them on a cc? Thanks


They fit, but they're aggressive (19x9" ET33)...sticking out an extra 21mm over stock

Someone on here has put them on (in the UK?), but they were lowered a good amount & tucking them with stretched tires IIRC


----------



## MrMcCoy (Mar 30, 2004)

Damn they look pretty nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

MrMcCoy said:


> Damn they look pretty nice.


Yeah they're nice, but you'll have to stretch tire for sure.

Take-off's are a decent price, but come with the wrong size for our car:
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volkswagen-Tiguan_2-FWD-2.0T/Wheels/OEM_Alloys/ES2568461/


----------



## bacardicj151 (Dec 9, 2007)

Bump for answers


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

bacardicj151 said:


> Bump for answers


Will this help?

http://www.carsystems.pl/passat-premium-mfa-r-line-look-200-miles-h-fahrenheit-gasoline,id431.html


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

bacardicj151 said:


> What is the part number for the Preimium cluster?
> 
> How much would that be?


Premium cluster for what? Year? Model? The parts catalog does not specify what is premium or not, so we will need to find a car that has what you want to get the VIN to determine the part number.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> This is the old "R" Logo.....
> 
> 
> DSG Part Numbers
> ...



hey, Bud I tried to search with the part number for Accelerator, but it doesn't come up on your website? because you don't carry it or wrong part #?


----------



## lucretius (Mar 13, 2009)

Will you be able to get an 2013 R-Line bumper cover and would it fit on a 2013 Sport? I really hate the look of the fog lights on the 2013 Sport. Perhaps something else (e.g. with projector style fogs) could be fitted in this space?


----------



## mdonis (Sep 1, 2005)

*Hi Bud...!*

can you give me a price on the following parts # and also the clips that are need it for each piece.
1k5 867 287C
1k5 867 288C
VIN: 3VWDG71K75M632520

Thank You


----------



## lucretius (Mar 13, 2009)

bump


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

lucretius said:


> Will you be able to get an 2013 R-Line bumper cover and would it fit on a 2013 Sport? I really hate the look of the fog lights on the 2013 Sport. Perhaps something else (e.g. with projector style fogs) could be fitted in this space?


Retail on the front cover, primed is $525.00. Issue with bumper covers is shipping. Any discount I can offer usually gets absorbed in the shipping cost.


----------



## MrMcCoy (Mar 30, 2004)

Bump for price without shipping for Sagitta wheels. Also for dg springs for cc, 2013


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

mdonis said:


> can you give me a price on the following parts # and also the clips that are need it for each piece.
> 1k5 867 287C
> 1k5 867 288C
> VIN: 3VWDG71K75M632520
> ...


Upper C pillars? The part number you gave did not come up.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

MrMcCoy said:


> Bump for price without shipping for Sagitta wheels. Also for dg springs for cc, 2013
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


VW does not offer DG springs for the CC. The Sagitta wheels retail for $450.00 each, so 25% off of that is $337.50 each.


----------



## MrMcCoy (Mar 30, 2004)

Can the mark5 dg springs work on the cc? Is there another option from VW? I thought I had seen some people running them on their cc. Could be wrong. Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seppo777 (Sep 2, 2012)

*2013 CC R Line parts*

Hello

(1) Can I order a 2013 CC R Line DSG MFSW with an airbag and have it installed in my 2012 (new facelift) V6 4Motion CC?

(2) Can the airbag be shipped overseas either together with the wheel or separately?

(3) If airbag cannot be shipped overseas, can I purchase the wheel alone without airbag?

(3) If airbag cannot be shipped overseas, would the airbag from my stock MFSW fit in the R Line wheel I purchase from you?

(4) If airbag is not compatiblenot, would any 2011+ R Line airbag fit the wheel I buy from you (e.g. one purchased from a VW dealer here)?

(5) Can 2013 CC R Line lip and side skirts be purchased and fitted to my 2012 V6 4Motion?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

MrMcCoy said:


> Can the mark5 dg springs work on the cc? Is there another option from VW? I thought I had seen some people running them on their cc. Could be wrong. Thanks
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Will they fit? I assume so, but I have no idea what kind of drop you would get.


----------



## MrMcCoy (Mar 30, 2004)

I am just looking for a very soft drop, nothing to aggressive. Bad experience with my 2012 GLI part of the reason I traded it after 9 mth for the cc lol😒


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mdonis (Sep 1, 2005)

[email protected] said:


> Upper C pillars? The part number you gave did not come up.


Yes I need the upper C Pillars for the vin# I gave you. That is weird that it didn't came out, the part numbers are printed on the back of the c pillar trim pieces. as you can see on the picture below.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

mdonis said:


> Yes I need the upper C Pillars for the vin# I gave you. That is weird that it didn't came out, the part numbers are printed on the back of the c pillar trim pieces. as you can see on the picture below.


I show that part # having "several" replacements over the years. Not sure what color yours is however for the Left C-Pillar the Part #s are as follows:

*1K5 867 287 F 3U5* - _(color) Beige_
*1K5 867 287 G DD9* - _(color) Anthracite_
*1K5 867 287 G 6K8* - _(color) Pearl Grey_

And for the Right C-Pllar the Part #s are as follows:

*1K5 867 288 F 3U5* - _(color) Beige_
*1K5 867 288 G DD9* - _(color) Anthracite_
*1K5 867 288 G 6K8* - _(color) Pearl Grey_

Also here is the part in the diagram....


----------



## lucretius (Mar 13, 2009)

It may be worth it to me -- I cannot come across this stuff easily in Canada. Any chance you could list the part numbers for what I would need to convert the front end of a 2013 CC Sport into that of the R-line version? Thanks.



[email protected] said:


> Retail on the front cover, primed is $525.00. Issue with bumper covers is shipping. Any discount I can offer usually gets absorbed in the shipping cost.





lucretius said:


> Will you be able to get an 2013 R-Line bumper cover and would it fit on a 2013 Sport? I really hate the look of the fog lights on the 2013 Sport. Perhaps something else (e.g. with projector style fogs) could be fitted in this space?


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

hey i need a new wheel liner for the passenger side rear. its the soft material not the plastic 

how much or where can i pick this up


----------



## mdonis (Sep 1, 2005)

I think the schematic is for a Rabbit/GTI.  My car is a Jetta 2.5L. can you give the part# and price please.


usaf-lt-g said:


> I show that part # having "several" replacements over the years. Not sure what color yours is however for the Left C-Pillar the Part #s are as follows:
> 
> *1K5 867 287 F 3U5* - _(color) Beige_
> *1K5 867 287 G DD9* - _(color) Anthracite_
> ...


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

mdonis said:


> I think the schematic is for a Rabbit/GTI.  My car is a Jetta 2.5L. can you give the part# and price please.


I can't find a 2005 / 2005.5 Jetta in ETKA. The furthest I can go back on recent year models is 2006. The diagram I showed you is for a 2006. 

I've got 2006 - 2013 for model JE (Jetta/Syncro). Can't see 2005 at all and those part #s you listed, don't pop up at all.


----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

prices for......

8P0071761B (black chrome exhaust tips audi a3 2.0TFSI

4G0071787 tail light lens (off of an audi bike rack)

part number and price for.....

DSG shift assembly for VIN WAUBEAFM5CA052987


----------



## mdonis (Sep 1, 2005)

Thank you for you help. 



usaf-lt-g said:


> I can't find a 2005 / 2005.5 Jetta in ETKA. The furthest I can go back on recent year models is 2006. The diagram I showed you is for a 2006.
> 
> I've got 2006 - 2013 for model JE (Jetta/Syncro). Can't see 2005 at all and those part #s you listed, don't pop up at all.


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

What is part number of the 09-11 cc sun shade button as well as connector part number connecter underneath it. 
I am thinking of making a garage door opener  . The sun shade icon look very similar to garage door icon  

Thank you 

This is what i mean.........sunshade button:


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

mtomaska said:


> What is part number of the 09-11 cc sun shade button as well as connector part number connecter underneath it.
> I am thinking of making a garage door opener  . The sun shade icon look very similar to garage door icon
> 
> Thank you


 *3C0 959 563 A* - pushbutton for sunshade 
*4D0 971 636 B* - 6 pin connector housing (red) 

*000 979 009 E * - This is the repair wire that fits in the connector.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

mtomaska said:


> What is part number of the 09-11 cc sun shade button as well as connector part number connecter underneath it.
> I am thinking of making a garage door opener  . The sun shade icon look very similar to garage door icon
> 
> Thank you
> ...


 Garage Door opener?  
how?


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Stero1D said:


> Garage Door opener?
> how?


 Actually, there's several ways to do this... I did this on my Porsche before. 

Basically you would take a garage door opener you already have programmed to your garage door, and take it apart. Inside there is a circuit board. Remove the circuit board and near where the push button is, you can solder on 2 wires. Those 2 wires would connect to 2 pins of the "Garage looking button" so that when you press it, it completes the circuit and acts like the button was pushed. Really fairly simple to adapt.


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Actually, there's several ways to do this... I did this on my Porsche before.
> 
> Basically you would take a garage door opener you already have programmed to your garage door, and take it apart. Inside there is a circuit board. Remove the circuit board and near where the push button is, you can solder on 2 wires. Those 2 wires would connect to 2 pins of the "Garage looking button" so that when you press it, it completes the circuit and acts like the button was pushed. Really fairly simple to adapt.


 Yep, that is my plan


----------



## mdonis (Sep 1, 2005)

can you give me the price for 
1K5 867 287 G 6K8 - (color) Pearl Grey 
1K5 867 288 G 6K8 - (color) Pearl Grey


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

mdonis said:


> can you give me the price for
> 1K5 867 287 G 6K8 - (color) Pearl Grey
> 1K5 867 288 G 6K8 - (color) Pearl Grey


 Just so you're aware, I'm not Bud nor do I work for Keffer VW Parts etc. However, any time you actually KNOW the part # and you want to get a price... you can look it up on their website. 

http://keffervwparts.com 

In any case... according to their website: 

*1K5 867 287 G 6K8* - $146.25 
*1K5 867 288 G 6K8* - $82.50 

If you need help finding a particular part # I can usually help with that. If you've got questions about serviceing something... I can usually help with that too but it's better to start a separate thread for that.


----------



## Bull_D (May 28, 2012)

Bull_D said:


> prices for......
> 
> 8P0071761B (black chrome exhaust tips audi a3 2.0TFSI
> 
> ...


 
can i get a reply on this? thanks in advance.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

MrMcCoy said:


> Can the mark5 dg springs work on the cc? Is there another option from VW? I thought I had seen some people running them on their cc. Could be wrong. Thanks


PM'd you


----------



## OldManJames (Oct 15, 2012)

Do you know buy any chance if the differential from a 2009 CC VR6 DSG Front wheel drive is the same as the 06 and up Golf GTi 2.0 DSG? Thanks


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

OldManJames said:


> Do you know buy any chance if the differential from a 2009 CC VR6 DSG Front wheel drive is the same as the 06 and up Golf GTi 2.0 DSG? Thanks


There is/was no DSG for the VR6 (in the U.S.)...just a slush box, aka Tiptronic


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

Part numbers for chrome handle rings for 2009-2012 cc. Every cc lux and above had a chrome rings on each handle. I was wondering how much would it cost to have my plastic (sport cc) replaced


Thanks


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

mtomaska said:


> Part numbers for chrome handle rings for 2009-2012 cc. Every cc lux and above had a chrome rings on each handle. I was wondering how much would it cost to have my plastic (sport cc) replaced
> 
> 
> Thanks


*3C8 867 067 3Q7* - Left Lower Handle Trim Ring - Aluminum
*3C8 867 068 3Q7 *- Right Lower Handle Trim Ring - Aluminum
*3C8 867 067 A 3Q7 *- Left Upper Handle Trim Ring - Aluminum
*3C8 867 068 A 3Q7* - Right Upper Handle Trim Ring - Aluminum


----------



## MrMcCoy (Mar 30, 2004)

Do you have to buy new handles as well? I would like this for my '13 S+. What are the prices? Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

Thanks to everyone who has offered info on this page. Been a little neglected on my part. Hope everyone has a safe and happy Holiday season.


----------



## mtomaska (Sep 3, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> *3C8 867 067 3Q7* - Left Lower Handle Trim Ring - Aluminum
> *3C8 867 068 3Q7 *- Right Lower Handle Trim Ring - Aluminum
> *3C8 867 067 A 3Q7 *- Left Upper Handle Trim Ring - Aluminum
> *3C8 867 068 A 3Q7* - Right Upper Handle Trim Ring - Aluminum


Thank you for your help with part numbers. 

But i changed my mind after i checked that 8 aluminum rings will cost me $160 dollars  :screwy:


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

mtomaska said:


> Thank you for your help with part numbers.
> 
> But i changed my mind after i checked that 8 aluminum rings will cost me $160 dollars  :screwy:


Try www.getvwparts.com

or ebay


----------



## Projekt R32 (Jun 2, 2008)

Can I get a sku and quote on a front grill for a 2010 Black CC? Mine came drilled from the dealer, I would love to get a non drilled one to replace it. :thumbup:

I'll PM you too to make sure you see this


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> *3C0 959 563 A* - pushbutton for sunshade
> *4D0 971 636 B* - 6 pin connector housing (red)
> 
> *000 979 009 E * - This is the repair wire that fits in the connector.


I coudnt find the button part on keffer...

but than started to brows thru the diagrams and found it..

http://keffervwparts.com/parts/2009...NSOLE&component=Switch&startrow=1&searchtext=

no part # thou...


----------



## OEMplusCC (Jan 27, 2013)

Hey Bud

What happen to R-Line body kit (painted) prices on your website? What is the current rate for 09-12 front and side skirts (painted)?

Thank you


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

OEMplusCC said:


> Hey Bud
> 
> What happen to R-Line body kit (painted) prices on your website? What is the current rate for 09-12 front and side skirts (painted)?
> 
> Thank you


This is Gold Coast stuff. R-Line is a full cover and not available in color.

Painted prices:

FRONT $525.00
SIDES $577.50
TRUNK SPOILER $352.50

Free Shipping offer still applies and the lead times is approx two weeks.


----------



## chillybone (Jul 4, 2012)

Is it possible to put this shifter in a 2009 cc? 









As a direct swap. Or does it get more involved ?


----------



## Veedubsky (Dec 12, 2004)

I have two questions: 
First where is the SRS module located on the 2013 CC and also how do you put a new headliner into the car?
Thanks, 
-Doug


----------



## Farnsworth (Jan 26, 2010)

Time to replace the wiper blades - can you please provide the P/N's for both the driver- and passenger-side for

- a 2013 CC Sport, and also
- a 2012 Beetle 2.5?

Also for the CC, what's the P/N for the driver-side side-view mirror glass (heated)?

Thanks :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

chillybone said:


> Is it possible to put this shifter in a 2009 cc?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know the answer to that, but I will see what I can find out for you.


----------



## Joef1sh (Feb 5, 2010)

Do you know the part numbers for the 2013 Climatronic unit and aluminum bezel that surrounds it? I'm looking to upgrade the climatronic unit in my 2009 VR6 to this one as it seems to look much nicer.

From this: 










To this:










I guess the only thing is that I'd have 2 airbag lights for the passenger side...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

Veedubsky said:


> I have two questions:
> First where is the SRS module located on the 2013 CC and also how do you put a new headliner into the car?
> Thanks,
> -Doug


Air bag module is under the air box in the dash. Headliners are not easy, we take a seat out to do it.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

Farnsworth said:


> Time to replace the wiper blades - can you please provide the P/N's for both the driver- and passenger-side for
> 
> - a 2013 CC Sport, and also
> - a 2012 Beetle 2.5?
> ...


CC:

Set 3C8-998-002 $30.94
LH 3C8-955-425-D $16.91
RH 3C8-955-426-D $16.91
Mirror 3C8-857-521-B $50.25

Beetle:

LH & RH 5C1-955-425 $16.91 each


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

Joef1sh said:


> Do you know the part numbers for the 2013 Climatronic unit and aluminum bezel that surrounds it? I'm looking to upgrade the climatronic unit in my 2009 VR6 to this one as it seems to look much nicer.
> 
> From this:
> 
> ...


This one that you like, do you know what it is out of?


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

[email protected] said:


> This one that you like, do you know what it is out of?


I believe it's out of the 2013 model. The 2013 updated the climatronic unit (albeit I haven't actually seen one yet). Should have all the same functionality of the older modules (Heated Front Seats, Reat Window Defrost, Front Window Defrost, Dual Auto-Climate controls etc.) They just updated the appearance of the module.

It's hard for me to tell though via ETKA what the correct part # is for the module as there's a million of them coming up.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

usaf-lt-g said:


> I believe it's out of the 2013 model. The 2013 updated the climatronic unit (albeit I haven't actually seen one yet). Should have all the same functionality of the older modules (Heated Front Seats, Reat Window Defrost, Front Window Defrost, Dual Auto-Climate controls etc.) They just updated the appearance of the module.
> 
> It's hard for me to tell though via ETKA what the correct part # is for the module as there's a million of them coming up.


The control unit in the center console should be 3AA-907-044-AN-ZJU. Not sure if it would fit or what other mods would be needed to support it.


----------



## bordercitymadman (Jan 13, 2011)

*2010 vw cc ECU*

Dear parts guy,

Today my ECU on my 2010 VW cc (manual transmission, 2.0T) has decided to take a dive, it had (has) a stage 1 tune from APR and is still under warranty (debatable by the dealer) they don't want to send it for claim because pf the tune even though they say it is a straight hardware failure. How much is one of these units? and is DIY possible to install them? *bummed*


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

bordercitymadman said:


> Dear parts guy,
> 
> Today my ECU on my 2010 VW cc (manual transmission, 2.0T) has decided to take a dive, it had (has) a stage 1 tune from APR and is still under warranty (debatable by the dealer) they don't want to send it for claim because pf the tune even though they say it is a straight hardware failure. How much is one of these units? and is DIY possible to install them? *bummed*


I would need your VIN in order to get the correct part number.


----------



## bordercitymadman (Jan 13, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I would need your VIN in order to get the correct part number.


WVWNN9AN9AE544619 man, thenks for looking


----------



## Will22 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi parts guy.

Could you tell me what type of bulb is in my day running/parking lights. My car is 2013 and has xenons but no leds. Its a little round bulb that I have not seen before.

I want to replace it with an led if I can. I have tried to remove the bulb but can't figure out how to as I don't want to break it.

Thanks.


----------



## bordercitymadman (Jan 13, 2011)

Bump 

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MrMcCoy (Mar 30, 2004)

Is the 2013 r line front bumper available for a price yet? If so, how much? Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

bordercitymadman said:


> WVWNN9AN9AE544619 man, thenks for looking


The part number is 06J-990-990-C. The retail is $1329.00. 25% off of that is $996.75 and shipping to you would be $14.99.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

MrMcCoy said:


> Is the 2013 r line front bumper available for a price yet? If so, how much? Thanks.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Retail is $525.00. I assume no park assist? Part number is 3C8-807-221-E-GRU.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

Will22 said:


> Hi parts guy.
> 
> Could you tell me what type of bulb is in my day running/parking lights. My car is 2013 and has xenons but no leds. Its a little round bulb that I have not seen before.
> 
> ...


You need part number N-107-763-01. Description is Bulb Holder with Bulb for DRL.


----------



## MrMcCoy (Mar 30, 2004)

[email protected] said:


> Retail is $525.00. I assume no park assist? Part number is 3C8-807-221-E-GRU.


Not as bad as I thought. Does it come with the new fog grilles and lenses? Speaking of park assist, I was thinking of adding park distance to the rear of my car. '13 SP. I have heard that the car is pre wired for PDC, so it would need the bumper holes drilled, and wired up? Is this true? thanks Bud:beer:


----------



## MrMcCoy (Mar 30, 2004)

Bud, you mentioned only 525 for the front bumper, I think that must be for the 1st gen cc, I have a 2013, the r line front is the entire front bumper not a lip. Thanks, btw, Keffervw has one on the lot 2013 cc r line. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

MrMcCoy said:


> Not as bad as I thought. Does it come with the new fog grilles and lenses? Speaking of park assist, I was thinking of adding park distance to the rear of my car. '13 SP. I have heard that the car is pre wired for PDC, so it would need the bumper holes drilled, and wired up? Is this true? thanks Bud:beer:


I priced out the bumper cover. That is all that is included. You would also need all of the other items to do a front swap. 

The PDC comes with a harness and sensors. You have to paint eh sensor heads to match the car as part of the install.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

MrMcCoy said:


> Bud, you mentioned only 525 for the front bumper, I think that must be for the 1st gen cc, I have a 2013, the r line front is the entire front bumper not a lip. Thanks, btw, Keffervw has one on the lot 2013 cc r line.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


1st and 2nd Gen CC R-Lines have different bumper covers. A full swap would involve a bumper cover, grilles, mounting pieces, absorber and hardware.


----------



## MrMcCoy (Mar 30, 2004)

Thanks, I may stop by the dealership sometime this week to talk to you. I'm like 10 minutes from the dealership.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## martinelles (Feb 10, 2012)

*CC Driver side rear view mirror*

Bud,

Any chance you know of a way to get an installation instruction sheet/printout for the driver side rear view mirror for a 2012 cc sport (manual folding mirror with heat non anti-dazzle)?


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

martinelles said:


> Bud,
> 
> Any chance you know of a way to get an installation instruction sheet/printout for the driver side rear view mirror for a 2012 cc sport (manual folding mirror with heat non anti-dazzle)?


Do you need wiring diagrams as well? Or just removal and installation instructions?


----------



## martinelles (Feb 10, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Do you need wiring diagrams as well? Or just removal and installation instructions?


I think all I need is removal/installation instructions unless you think I need a wiring diagram to replace a broken mirror with a brand new one.

Thanks!


----------



## shep37 (Aug 29, 2011)

*Did it work?*

I have a 2012 VR6 4Motion, and everything seems to line up perfectly, even the airbag button and indicator. Have you done this yet and does it work? I really want to do this mod but have resisted.



Joef1sh said:


> Do you know the part numbers for the 2013 Climatronic unit and aluminum bezel that surrounds it? I'm looking to upgrade the climatronic unit in my 2009 VR6 to this one as it seems to look much nicer.
> 
> From this:
> 
> ...


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

Start another thread and ask if anyone has done this mod. I had asked a long time ago, but didn't see anything posted on it. I haven't had the time to research the connectors to find out if they're different or not. Would be good if we could post it in another thread and not thread jack this one for Part #s.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

martinelles said:


> Bud,
> 
> Any chance you know of a way to get an installation instruction sheet/printout for the driver side rear view mirror for a 2012 cc sport (manual folding mirror with heat non anti-dazzle)?


I don't have an easy way to get that. what the techs use is an online resource through VW.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

usaf-lt-g said:


> Start another thread and ask if anyone has done this mod. I had asked a long time ago, but didn't see anything posted on it. I haven't had the time to research the connectors to find out if they're different or not. Would be good if we could post it in another thread and not thread jack this one for Part #s.


Thanks for all the help you offer. I am not a mechanical guy, so it is good to have someone who has or does some of these mods themselves to offer assistance!:thumbup:


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

martinelles said:


> I think all I need is removal/installation instructions unless you think I need a wiring diagram to replace a broken mirror with a brand new one.
> 
> Thanks!


 First you need to remove the door trim. I posted these instructions on another thread at one point. If you can't find it, or don't know how to remove your door trim let me know. 

To remove the complete Exterior Mirror Assembly: 










If you're looking to dissassemble the mirror (i.e. take apart the housing, change the glass, etc....) let me know... different instructions.


----------



## martinelles (Feb 10, 2012)

usaf-lt-g said:


> First you need to remove the door trim. I posted these instructions on another thread at one point. If you can't find it, or don't know how to remove your door trim let me know.
> 
> To remove the complete Exterior Mirror Assembly:
> 
> ...


 you sir are the man!!!!!


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Ok....how much for a full rear bumper,2012. painted candy white, with the chrome molding. 

Reason I am asking... a Chevy truck towing a trailer clipped my rear bumper.










Sent from my big A $$ Galaxy Note 2.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

lipprandt35 said:


> Ok....how much for a full rear bumper,2012. painted candy white, with the chrome molding.
> 
> Reason I am asking... a Chevy truck towing a trailer clipped my rear bumper.
> 
> ...


 Challenge on bumper covers is shipping. They are oversized, so that often eats up an discount we can offer. Let me have your VIN, and I will get you part numbers and pricing. Looks like you need a right side chrome molding, buumper cover, tow hook cover and right side reflector. We do not paint these and ship them, you would have to arrange paint locally.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

PM'd again (with pics this time)


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

snobrdrdan said:


> PM'd again (with pics this time)


 Replied....sorry for the confusion!


----------



## szatkoff (Jun 1, 2001)

Hi - Can you tell me if the following exhaust tips will fit on a 2013 R-line? 

3C0071910U

If so, how are they different from:

3C8071910

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## paintbynumbers (May 14, 2004)

I would like some clarification on the OEM stainless steel polished exhaust tips also. There are two different product numbers with a big price difference:

3C8071910 ($156 msrp) for VW CC MY 09-12, and MY 13- (same part number for both), and

3C0071910U ($49 msrp) for VW CC MY 09-12

The description for both is identical; what's the difference? Any reason why the $49 tips wouldn't fit on a '13 CC?

Thanks.


----------



## mrLOUDmouf (Nov 1, 2010)

Hey [email protected] I posted a new thread but haven't gotten any answers maybe you could help me out 


I have a 2013 sport w/o lighting package (dealers mistake, i wanted the one with lighting package, but due to their mistake they made the price per month TOO good for me to turn it down.)

i had a few questions, 

is it possible to purchase the headlights with the LED's in them and just swap it out as direct plug and play or will other ballasts and such be needed to install? if it is do able what part #'s will i need to complete this...

as for the headlights i have now, projectors i believe, what bulb is the city lights? (that act as the DRL's)

where can i purchase a replacement CC badge as well as the 2.0 T badge, looking to black it out and want to keep the originals just in case.

& its been a while since i had a lease, but what modifications CAN be done with out voiding warrantee, i know for a fact my dealer isnt "chip-friendly", just wanted to know whats the most i could do with my car for the term of the lease.


thanks !


----------



## coolie569 (Sep 14, 2012)

Simple request. Unfortunately looking for touch up paint for a '10 VW CC Island Grey. 

thanks


----------



## sbkim (Mar 22, 2006)

paintbynumbers said:


> I would like some clarification on the OEM stainless steel polished exhaust tips also. There are two different product numbers with a big price difference:
> 
> 3C8071910 ($156 msrp) for VW CC MY 09-12, and MY 13- (same part number for both), and
> 
> ...


Had the same question

Cheaper pre 2013

http://keffervwparts.com/vwparts/in...s=1,200,2376&searchText=3C0071910U&startrow=1

Expensive 2013 

http://keffervwparts.com/vwparts/in...ction=accessories&siteid=216177&catalogid=200


----------



## MrMcCoy (Mar 30, 2004)

There is a flare on the tips now. I assume 13.5 models. I had a 13 S+ model and the 49$ tips worked. Now I have 13 r line and they don't according to the fine people at keffer.(bought the r there) here is a pic of the flare








It's not a good pic I know. And I really don't understand why such a jump in price. I will probably just have new polished tips welded on in place of these. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

sbkim said:


> Had the same question
> 
> Cheaper pre 2013
> 
> ...


The difference is the gage of Stainless Steel that is used.


----------



## sbkim (Mar 22, 2006)

MrMcCoy said:


> There is a flare on the tips now. I assume 13.5 models. I had a 13 S+ model and the 49$ tips worked. Now I have 13 r line and they don't according to the fine people at keffer.(bought the r there) here is a pic of the flare
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!


----------



## MrMcCoy (Mar 30, 2004)

Bud, do you have black r line plate frames license plate frames in stock? I need one for my blk r. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrMcCoy (Mar 30, 2004)

Picked one up today, the r line plate frame at the dealership, keffervw. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

coolie569 said:


> Simple request. Unfortunately looking for touch up paint for a '10 VW CC Island Grey.
> 
> thanks


A very simple Google search "Auto Touch Up Paint" netted me this answer within 2 seconds.

http://www.automotivetouchup.com/?u...ffiliate.aspx%3Fmerchantid%3D52%26nextpage%3D

I have purchased from them before. Very good company.

By the way, it is amazing what you can find using Google or other search engines on a computer. Plus, you usually get your answer within seconds.

After you get your answer, you can then share it on this forum if it pertains to VW.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

coolie569 said:


> Simple request. Unfortunately looking for touch up paint for a '10 VW CC Island Grey.
> 
> thanks


Go to the Parts Dept of your Dealer, VW has touch-up pens for each color + a clear coat pen.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

GeoVDub said:


> Go to the Parts Dept of your Dealer, VW has touch-up pens for each color + a clear coat pen.


But it will cost you more and you will get less paint.


----------



## GeoVDub (Oct 17, 2011)

DavidPaul said:


> But it will cost you more and you will get less paint.


If someone can't manage $15 total for both pens, perhaps they have other things to worry about.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

*Your Response is Uncalled For*



GeoVDub said:


> If someone can't manage $15 total for both pens, perhaps they have other things to worry about.


Your "Smart Aleck" answer has nothing positive to offer this thread. 

What was your intention? Certainly not proper forum etiquette.

As always, these forums are meant to provide auto enthusiasts with positive answers to problems or provide ideas that may be useful.

At least my statement, prior to yours, was offering something that could be useful to the OP. 

I will make my statement again. You will get more paint by going after market as opposed to going to the dealer. You may even save some money based on my personal and very recent experience.

Oh yes, 2 more additional benefits. The After Market products will not be pens. They will be paint in a bottle with a brush. Much easier to control since you can use a tooth pick for very small chips and unlike a pen, the bottles with a brush will never clog.


----------



## coolie569 (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I did end up getting it from my local dealer. The cost was not a factor at all. I was just trying to give the business (no matter how small) to a board vendor that has been so helpful in the past to our members. If we don't support the people who support us than we are all bound to fail. 

It's so rare to see someone who takes as much time to answer questions and give such great detail to people he doesn't know that I wanted to support that and I will continue to do just that if I find myself in need of parts again.


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

are 2012 and 2013 side mirrors the same size/dimensions?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

mattchow said:


> are 2012 and 2013 side mirrors the same size/dimensions?


For a GTI? Yes, the mirrors would be the same typically. The difference normally would be in function.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

mattchow said:


> are 2012 and 2013 side mirrors the same size/dimensions?


If you are referring to the CC, the answer is yes.

All CCs from 2009 thru 2013 mirrors are exactly the same size and shape.


----------



## mattchow (Jan 12, 2010)

DavidPaul said:


> If you are referring to the CC, the answer is yes.
> 
> All CCs from 2009 thru 2013 mirrors are exactly the same size and shape.


yes, cc, thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 28, 2009)

:wave:


----------

